# First Tortoise Help



## Ethan D (Jul 9, 2012)

I am new to this forum, and hopefully, soon to be new at tortoise keeping. I would like some opinions on what to get. I know of the greeks and russians, but i would like something a little bigger, and with a bigger personality. I don't live in a high humidity environment, and i do have winters. i would like to keep the tortoise inside, and take it outside on hot summer days. I have narrowed it down to a Leopard Tortoise, a Sulcatta Tortoise ( i know they get huge, but i have time to build an outside enclosure, also suitable for winter), a Cherry Head red foot tortoise, and finally, if all else fails, i wouldn't mind a Golden Greek . Please, any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## mctlong (Jul 9, 2012)

Where do you live?


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 9, 2012)

I live in Nebraska, thankfully, i have no laws against any reptile at all, except the nationwide can't sell tortoises under 4" stuff


----------



## Tom (Jul 9, 2012)

The 4" rule only applies to businesses, not small time hobby breeders.

If you want personality look into South African Leopards. A little bigger and more personable in my opinion. Also, have you checked out Hermanni? The easterns are bigger than a greek, but just as pretty, and usually have great personalities.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 9, 2012)

If i were to buy a tortoise i would buy it from Tortoise Supply . com, and i don't know if they have south african leopards, but i could check, and i have heard of hermans  i also hear they are excellent pets, but for me, i like the mid sized tortoises, or the really colorful ones, like the golden greek. i have researched all 4 animals for about a month, and i just don't know which to choose :/


----------



## gopherhockey03 (Jul 9, 2012)

I would go with the Red Foot, there's a member on here who's from Nebraska and he's a reputable Redfoot breeder who know's his stuff!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 9, 2012)

Don't do sulcata.. they just dont do well or belong inside... they NEED to be outside...


----------



## GBtortoises (Jul 10, 2012)

Redfoots, Eastern & Dalmatian Hermann's & Ibera Greeks all make good first time tortoises. Be aware that "Golden" Greeks are not a species. It's a common name given to several different subspecies of _gracea_ that originate mainly from the Middle East and East Africa. Generally, all "Golden" Greeks can be maintained the same, but some, depending upon wild origin can be touchy in captivity. The point is that by not knowing their origin you may not know what you are getting in terms of ease of care or captive adaptability. Also consider that Redfoots, Hermann's & Ibera are all readily available as captive born whereas the majority of "Golden" Greeks are still imported wild caughts. Fortunately, that is also slowly changing and more captive borns are becoming available. Some people prefer not to support the wild caught tortoise trade. Sulcata and Leopards are both great tortoise species but both get large, especially Sulcata. Easy to maintain when small, but future consideration has to be given to providing large accomodations as the tortoise grows.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Ethan:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

Good luck in your search. I hope you find what you're looking for. And we're here to help when the time comes.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow Guys! thanks for all the great advice! I would like to know, if an adult red-foot, Leopard, or greek could be kept in an enclosure of 72" X 40" x 24"? and i would like to talk to the red foot breeder here if i could  thanks


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 10, 2012)

I woud also like to add a question, out of the 4, which would you say has the best personality?


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 10, 2012)

Also, do you guys trust Tortoise Supply . com?


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 10, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> Also, do you guys trust Tortoise Supply . com?



He's actually a member of this forum!

I've never purchased from him myself, but I know many who have. He [Tyler Stewart] takes pretty good care of his animals as well as his customers.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 10, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> Ethan D said:
> 
> 
> > Also, do you guys trust Tortoise Supply . com?
> ...



Thats Great! i came across his site when i was looking for care info, and he turned out to sell some tortoises as well. I might get in touch with him sometime


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 10, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> Wow Guys! thanks for all the great advice! I would like to know, if an adult red-foot, Leopard, or greek could be kept in an enclosure of 72" X 40" x 24"? and i would like to talk to the red foot breeder here if i could  thanks



Probably the greek, since it is the smallest of the three. Definitely not the leopard. Maybe the redfoot if it got a lot of regular outdoor time, but I would still go for a larger ( 96" x 48").


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 10, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> Ethan D said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Guys! thanks for all the great advice! I would like to know, if an adult red-foot, Leopard, or greek could be kept in an enclosure of 72" X 40" x 24"? and i would like to talk to the red foot breeder here if i could  thanks
> ...



Cool, i was just double checking, because i talked to someone from underground reptiles and he told me that both the greek and redfoot would be fine, and leopard will bo ok as long as he can walk around outside, what size enclosure can a leopard live in?


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 10, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> I woud also like to add a question, out of the 4, which would you say has the best personality?



The typical answer is: it depends on what your definition of a "best" personality is. I would imagine you're looking for something somewhat sociable and outgoing.

I only have experience with redfoots. They can be secretive in their enclosures, but relatively outgoing when it comes to human-tortoise interaction. They rarely pull into their shells when picked up, and generally seem unafraid of my presence.

Leopards, from what I "hear," are rather shy.

I dunno about Greeks. If they're anything like Russians, they're probably fairly active and outgoing. But again...no experience with them or leos.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 10, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> Ethan D said:
> 
> 
> > I woud also like to add a question, out of the 4, which would you say has the best personality?
> ...


Thanks man, you give great advice , the only thing i am worried about with redfoots is that they need high humidity, which isn't hard, since the natural % in my house is around 40-50, so i would have to mist him 2-3 times a day


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 10, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> Cool, i was just double checking, because i talked to someone from underground reptiles and he told me that both the greek and redfoot would be fine, and leopard will bo ok as long as he can walk around outside, what size enclosure can a leopard live in?



Well, to put it in more understandable terms....

A Greek will get about the size of a very large box turtle, just yay smaller than a football.

A redfoot will get about the size of a small-midsized watermelon.

A leopard will get about the size of between a basket ball and a large beach ball...ish.
----
From what I understand, leopards are natural grazers, similar to their larger cousins, the sulcatas. While not much larger than a redfoot, they behave differently; they likely will be constantly moving and nibbling on grass. That's why I don't think it would be good for an adult leopard. Now if you're deadset on a leopard, and you'll be able to build an larger outdoor pen area for it in years to come, then that size of an enclosure would be fine for a young leopard.



Ethan D said:


> Thanks man, you give great advice , the only thing i am worried about with redfoots is that they need high humidity, which isn't hard, since the natural % in my house is around 40-50, so i would have to mist him 2-3 times a day



I haven't the slightest idea what the humidity in my house is, but here's what I did for my redfoots: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-130-gal-Closed-Top-Tank-Progression-Thread#axzz20EkHkwMv

It was basically inspired by what another member did here: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread...ure-via-Heat-ropes-Lots-of-pics#axzz1us6f70vN


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 10, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> Ethan D said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, i was just double checking, because i talked to someone from underground reptiles and he told me that both the greek and redfoot would be fine, and leopard will bo ok as long as he can walk around outside, what size enclosure can a leopard live in?
> ...



Cool, good info, and i don't know if i am dead-set on a leopard, mainly because i would be worried to have it outside, as with the sulcatta, mainly because of thievery or predators, and also, when i have to let my dogs outside.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, with all your guys' opinions, i have decided that i will either get, a leopard or a red foot, and i can't get it atm, because i don't have the cage ready, but will get it in the coming months when i have everything completed , thanks again for all the help, and i might post pics of the tortoise when i get him! Thanks again everyone


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm obviously partial to Sulcatas but it doesn't seem like the right fit for you. I vote Golden Greek. I have them and they are making their way up to the top of my list as a favorite!


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 10, 2012)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> I'm obviously partial to Sulcatas but it doesn't seem like the right fit for you. I vote Golden Greek. I have them and they are making their way up to the top of my list as a favorite!



Do you happen to sell any tortoises?, you name sounds like a website i came across?


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Jul 10, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> Do you happen to sell any tortoises?, you name sounds like a website i came across?



Yes I do, I currently have Sulcata Hatchlings and Red Foot Hatchlings. I am expecting my Golden Greek eggs to hatch next month. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, i am flying all over the place, but after talking to arizona, i am probably going to get a sulcata, it turns out, i have plenty of space in my yard


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 11, 2012)

LOL...they are definitely energetic, although mine apparently didn't get that memo. He's still young, though.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> LOL...they are definitely energetic, although mine apparently didn't get that memo. He's still young, though.



Your Sulcata? lol i can't get m baby until spring it turns out, mostly because i want to have him when its warm and all, and i want to have time to get the biggest indoor inclosure i can. so i can have more time to build an outdoor enclosure


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, use your time well.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> Yeah, use your time well.



lol, i plan on it, he probably won't go outside for 2-4 years depending on how fast he grows


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, i just held my first tortoise, and it was a Red Foot Tortoise at 5 inches. He was pretty cool, and i din't know they were so strong lol, i almost took him home, but i didn't have enough money :/


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 11, 2012)

I voted for the Greek and the Leopard because (A) the Greeks (and Europeans, in general) are the most suited to your climate (although I'd suggest an Eastern Hermann's over a Greek, for the personality) and (B) Leopards are pretty cool, and if you can gain this shy species' trust, they make a nice friendly pet, too.

The Redfoot is too tropical, and it would be difficult to create a good outdoors environment for it. And an indoors environment needs to be pretty roomy (10' X 15' is not too large for it or a Leopard). OTOH, 8' X 4' is not too bad for a solitary European.

The sulcata gets considerably HUGER (is that really a word  ) than 99% of tortoise keepers are REALLY able to deal with and keeping one inside your home during the winter will be a nightmare, once it starts getting big (VERY destructive!). After having owned a sulcata, and knowing many sulcata owners, I've come to realize sulcatas, like Aldabras and Galopagos tortoises, are strictly outdoor pets, so should only be kept in places where they can winter outside. Nebraska is not such a place.

Just things to consider.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi, Ethan. Since you live in Nebraska, I would advise against all four of those tortoises in the above poll. One reason is that they are all fairly challenging for a first-time tortoise keeper. But another, more important reason, is that they all come from warm, fairly humid environments. Nebraska has a continental climate, so although with effort you could keep anything you want, you could keep other species with less effort if you do a little environmental matching. I would suggest starting with a Russian, Eastern Hermann, or Ibera Greek tortoise.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 11, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> I woud also like to add a question, out of the 4, which would you say has the best personality?



Out of those 4, I'd say a Greek, particularily an Iberian...very much like an Eastern Hermann's...Many Leopards stay shy all their lives, so if you want a for-sure friendly, sociable Leopard, you'll probably have to find a pet that needs to be re-homed (nothing wrong w/ that, if the opportunity presents itself).

Some redfoots are pretty friendly, but as previously mentioned, you'll have to put some thought into an outside enclosure, as well as an inside one. Tropical is your guide-word.

Sulcatas are every bit as friendly as a Hermann's, but there's that GIGANTIC issue...


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

Sulcata's do get large, maybe someday, and when i have the funds, and i did hold and interact with a red foot today for about an hour, and my climate in nebraska is actually surprisingly humid, 60% through fall until winter, when it gets low, and i have heard of Ibera greeks, but i don't know too much about them, or their personality, can anyone tell me more about them by chance?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 11, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> Sulcata's do get large, maybe someday, and when i have the funds, and i did hold and interact with a red foot today for about an hour, and my climate in nebraska is actually surprisingly humid, 60% through fall until winter, when it gets low, and i have heard of Ibera greeks, but i don't know too much about them, or their personality, can anyone tell me more about them by chance?



Second only to the Hermann's, both in ease of care and friendliness. I regret selling my Iberian (at the time, I'd decided to concentrate on Eastern Hermann's torts, and I couldn't find him a harem of his own), but do plan to set up an Iberian colony in the near future.

Either species is a great starter species. Both run around the same $$$ (very reasonable). Both are fine solitary, and both become tame enough to eat from your hand quickly.


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome Ethan!, Yea unless your in california or even florida dont do sulcata, thy get huge, i am in california myself and have a huge yard, so i bought 4 baby sulcatas after doing a lot of research, and well theyre all almost a year old and are lively but they need to be outside and monitored because theyre strong for 5 inches, they can escape and they can dig fast, i have friends in nebraska and its pretty cold up there lol so a russian or any smaller tortoises would be better, Tom's the pro here so follow his advice, its helped me a lot and saved me problems


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

Cool, depending on which species i get i am going to either buy from tortoise supply or arizona sulcata, but i still have a while to get all the supplies i need for whichever tortoise i choose  like i said though, personality will be the sale for me lol, also i have a question, it may be stupid but.... what does their excrement look like? and is it easy to spot clean it?


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Jul 11, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> Cool, depending on which species i get i am going to either buy from tortoise supply or arizona sulcata, but i still have a while to get all the supplies i need for whichever tortoise i choose  like i said though, personality will be the sale for me lol, also i have a question, it may be stupid but.... what does their excrement look like? and is it easy to spot clean it?



Well yea its pretty small but if depending on how well theyre fed or what you feed them, mine poop out thick greenish somewhat moist but its very easy to clean but they do it alot lol so i have to clean it a lot but then again, i have 4 sulcatas haha


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 11, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> Sulcata's do get large, maybe someday, and when i have the funds, and i did hold and interact with a red foot today for about an hour, and my climate in nebraska is actually surprisingly humid, 60% through fall until winter, when it gets low, and i have heard of Ibera greeks, but i don't know too much about them, or their personality, can anyone tell me more about them by chance?



The eastern grasslands where you live are certainly more humid than the western ones here in Colorado. However, that is still not as humid as the South American savannas and forests where redfoots are from, or the African savannas and forests where sulcatas and leopard tortoises come from. As for the Golden Greek, although there is some ambiguity as to where they are from (as mentioned above), it's my understanding that most seem to come from the Eastern Mediterranean, which is also quite warm and humid in most parts (I'm originally from there). Golden Greeks - along with some other types of Mediterranean tortoise - have a reputation for being rather delicate. Their native habitat is more like parts of America's Southwest than Midwest.

The more robust _Testudo_ species come from farther north, which is more similar to the rest of the US: a bit colder and drier. These are the eastern Hermann (_T. hermanni boettgeri_), the Ibera Greek (_T. graeca ibera_), and the Russian (_T. horsfieldi_). The eastern Hermann comes from woodlands and scrublands with high-to-moderate humidity; the Ibera Greek comes from scrublands and grasslands with moderate-to-low humidity; and the Russian comes from grasslands and deserts with low humidity.

As for personality, like the comments above say, some people think it goes more by species and subspecies, others more by individual. It seems to me that, although there are certainly individual differences, each species or subspecies does tend to be more or less outgoing. All three of the above mentioned types have a reputation for being interactive with their keeper. Among those three, I've heard the Hermann is the most curious, followed by the Ibera Greek, followed by the Russian.

The Ibera Greek comes from low- to high-altitude environments in the Middle East, like Turkey, Iran, and Pakistan. High-altitude populations appear to be darker, possibly as an adaptation for absorbing more heat from the sun.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

NinjaTortoises said:


> Ethan D said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, depending on which species i get i am going to either buy from tortoise supply or arizona sulcata, but i still have a while to get all the supplies i need for whichever tortoise i choose  like i said though, personality will be the sale for me lol, also i have a question, it may be stupid but.... what does their excrement look like? and is it easy to spot clean it?
> ...



lol good to know its easy to spot, and i do remember tom from earlier in the post, he told me to look into south african leopards for personality


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Jul 11, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> lol good to know its easy to spot, and i do remember tom from earlier in the post, he told me to look into south african leopards for personality



Actually i was finishing reading the thread, well sulcatas ans leopards are both great and leopards get almost as big as sulcata but not that big, but either one you choose its still an awesome choice but hard work  so choose wisely lol, google images of sulcata adults or leopard tortoise adults and look at the images theyre both pretty big lol and if you end up getting either, make sure to ask questions here, the people on here helped me get through all obstacles easily and correctly as opposed as to if i had followed the breeders advice which was wrong somewhat, and make sure you read up on pyramiding because thats something you dont want your tortoises to have, it makes a tortoise look unhealthy and it pretty much is if someone lets it pyramid, but most important, dont forget to ask questions if your concerned about the tortoises well being


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

if i were to choose a sulcata or leopard, my concern is outdoor enclosure, lol i'm not going to lie, i'm 15 won't get the tortoise until i am almost 16 and have a job, depending on the growth rate, i might have enough money to build and outdoor enclosure, but i don't know how much it would cost or even how to build a fence lol, those are my only problems, along with winters outdoors, only thing i could think for that is a green house with a heater, but then again, i am a " noob" at tortoise keeping


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok they do grow fast but its gonna be like 5 years until you have to worry about outdoor enclosure for sulcata, by 5 years old they are about 12-18 inches long and big, but if your parents are helping you you can buy food heating and UVB bulb(not the twisted bulbs) and cuttlebone etc

And btw i am also a noob at this but i am learning and what better way to learn than with hands on experience haha


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

they will be paying for the whole indoor inclosure, and then when i get a job in the next 12 months, it will be up to me lol, but hopefully i can build a fence before he goes outside, so he has a less chance of wandering off or getting stolen, which is my biggest fear :/


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Jul 11, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> they will be paying for the whole indoor inclosure, and then when i get a job in the next 12 months, it will be up to me lol, but hopefully i can build a fence before he goes outside, so he has a less chance of wandering off or getting stolen, which is my biggest fear :/



I would personally never leave them alone for long (longer than 30 minutes) without checking on them, but what i use to keep them from getting lost is 2x4's as a pen and they walk around in there grazing and sunning, theres also some shade area too, but if its still a baby it will be hard to eat grass, but it can eat soft mazuri with chopped up grass on it


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

nice man, my plan is a 20' X 20" enclosue and the 96 cubic feet rubbermaid bike storage with a heater in it, and a wooden gate built into the fence, but that still doesn't help me for winter lol


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Jul 11, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> nice man, my plan is a 20' X 20" enclosue and the 96 cubic feet rubbermaid bike storage with a heater in it, and a wooden gate built into the fence, but that still doesn't help me for winter lol



Cool and Remember the bigger the better lol, i have a 60 gallon tank theyre outgrowing so i am extending it, its made of wood so its easy to extend, also its very hot outside right now so i am going to wait take them outside for an hour.but yea im not a pro at this but your set up sounds good to me, i keep thinking as if you had 4 sulcatas


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

NinjaTortoises said:


> Ethan D said:
> 
> 
> > nice man, my plan is a 20' X 20" enclosue and the 96 cubic feet rubbermaid bike storage with a heater in it, and a wooden gate built into the fence, but that still doesn't help me for winter lol
> ...



lol, i would love to have a sulcata, i hear they are very rewarding, and it will live long enough for him to be around my family, possibly after i die too, lol, i just wonder how i would move a 22" 130 LB tortoise to a kiddie pool every week for a good soak  lol


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Jul 11, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> lol, i would love to have a sulcata, i hear they are very rewarding, and it will live long enough for him to be around my family, possibly after i die too, lol, i just wonder how i would move a 22" 130 LB tortoise to a kiddie pool every week for a good soak  lol



Haha yea true and yea i wonder how im going to do that, well only time will tell hah, keep us posted on your tortoise status


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

yes it will, i also hear that if they are in a burrow backwards, its almost impossible to get them out by human means lol


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Jul 11, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> yes it will, i also hear that if they are in a burrow backwards, its almost impossible to get them out by human means lol



Actually they burrow forwards and with the huge spikes on their arms they hold onto the walls of the burrow which is pretty cool


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

well, that i know, but i heard that from some dude at a reptile expo lol, but hey, if i were to build a fence, since they do burrow, how deep should the posts be, i don't want him to get out lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 11, 2012)

if they have a place to hide, most don't burrow.. solid fence so he cant see thru, and they shouldn't dig out. 
and once they get that big... you don't soak them, they soak themselves! you provide it, they will do it.. 
its the heating and providing for them in the winter that gets tricky..


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

Laura said:


> if they have a place to hide, most don't burrow.. solid fence so he cant see thru, and they shouldn't dig out.
> and once they get that big... you don't soak them, they soak themselves! you provide it, they will do it..
> its the heating and providing for them in the winter that gets tricky..



exactly, since i have a few years after i get him to plan the enclosure, i'm sure i could figure something out, but i don't know what to do if we ever get snow, cause last year we didn't more then 2" all winter, and the year before we had 12" at a time, so its a gamble i guess, no one ever really knows what to expect for weather lol, it was in the 80's here last summer too, and now its triple digits and 80's maybe 90's at night. Weird weather patterns.


----------



## Laura (Jul 11, 2012)

you are 15? do you have plans for college? are you going to live in Nebraska forever? think short term and Long term.. and are your parents going to care for it when you are away?


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Jul 11, 2012)

What laura said is pretty much correct, yea and if they can see through a wall, they will try to get past it and theyre pretty persistent and i emphasize on persistent, well im not sure the guy was probably right about them digging backwards but like laura said, if they have a place to to go to they wont burrow


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

Laura said:


> you are 15? do you have plans for college? are you going to live in Nebraska forever? think short term and Long term.. and are your parents going to care for it when you are away?



i do have plans for college in california, and i have a friend of my moms to stay with there, and she has no problems with any of my animals being there lol, and to top it off, she has a huge back yard, which he would probably enjoy.


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd recommend either Red Foot or Greek, for first tort. 

If you have the room, and time..Sulcata. Sulcata's are not that hard to take care of, if you give them adequate space, comparatively to some other torts.


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Jul 11, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> i do have plans for college in california, and i have a friend of my moms to stay with there, and she has no problems with any of my animals being there lol, and to top it off, she has a huge back yard, which he would probably enjoy.



Oh so moving to california will be a big change so think twice lol on which tortoise you decide to get


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

Nixxy said:


> I'd recommend either Red Foot or Greek, for first tort.
> 
> If you have the room, and time..Sulcata. Sulcata's are not that hard to take care of, if you give them adequate space, comparatively to some other torts.



yup, lol i held my first tortoise today, and it was a red foot, and he wasn't really shy, even though most are, but he was a strong little guy lol


----------



## mary t (Jul 11, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> yup, lol i held my first tortoise today, and it was a red foot, and he wasn't really shy, even though most are, but he was a strong little guy lol



I'm very impressed with all the advice you are asking for before you decide on a tort.. Whatever you get with most defiantly be well taken care of but do keep in mind a sulcatta is not as easy as some have advised. I live in florida and adopted mine 7 months ago.. He is 18 pounds now and lives in an outdoor enclosure my husband built.. Total about $800. I still have to bring him in when the weather gets below 40 because I'm afraid his heater will freeze up and during bad weather storms.. I'm imagining what I will go though in a few years when I can't move him anymore. As well as who will car for him because I'm sure he will out live me.. I vote something that can be kept indoors until you are old enough to be settle in a home of your own , but either way I am impressed and your parents should be proud of you for doing your research. Good luck and keep us posted on what you end up with...


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

mary t said:


> Ethan D said:
> 
> 
> > yup, lol i held my first tortoise today, and it was a red foot, and he wasn't really shy, even though most are, but he was a strong little guy lol
> ...



thank you, lol i will decide between the 4, but i did happen to come across some pics of the ibera greeks, and they look amazing, and if i do decide to get a larger tortoise it could be a sulcata, but probably a leopard, so as to not have a huge outdoor enclosure, but who knows, you also have the same fears i do about the storms and temps, but i will have a few years to prepare if i get one, chances are i will get a leopard or cherry head red foot, but only a red foot if i can keep humidity up 

I have been looking into it, and what about jordanian, or golden jordanian greeks in my climate, although they would be indoors, or maybe even marginated tortoises? Anyone know about these guys personalities/ size?

I have been looking into it, and what about jordanian, or golden jordanian greeks in my climate, although they would be indoors, or maybe even marginated tortoises? Anyone know about these guys personalities/ size?


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 11, 2012)

I would look into an eastern hermanns, russian, ibera greek, or marginated. Since you are in Nebraska where temps can get extreme you will want something you can bring in over the winter. All four species stay pretty small. It will take many years for them to get to their adult size. I'll label them from biggest to smallest marginated, ibera, hermanns, and then russian. They will all be right around 10 inches full grown with the russian being a couple inches smaller than 10in. and the ibera and marginated being a couple inches bigger than 10in. I would not a suggest a golden greek yet. They just arent as hardy as any of the others previously stated. The four listed are the ultimate beginners tortoise when you factor in weather as a factor over the winter. A sulcata or leopard would be fine but your winters are too harsh and you would have to drop some serious dough to make them something to work through the winter. Or bring them inside and confine them to a small enclosure. Good luck on what you decide!!!


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

i like the look of ibera greeks and red foots, but i am nervous of greeks due to the fact that they hibernate.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 11, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> i like the look of ibera greeks and red foots, but i am nervous of greeks due to the fact that they hibernate.



You dont have to hibernate them. Hibernation is a pretty heated topic for some on here. Its not like when a certain time of the year hits is when they decide to hibernate. Its all about the temps. If you bring your tortoise in during the winter he will not hibernate. I dont hibernate most of my testudo.


----------



## Scoffy20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> I am new to this forum, and hopefully, soon to be new at tortoise keeping. I would like some opinions on what to get. I know of the greeks and russians, but i would like something a little bigger, and with a bigger personality. I don't live in a high humidity environment, and i do have winters. i would like to keep the tortoise inside, and take it outside on hot summer days. I have narrowed it down to a Leopard Tortoise, a Sulcatta Tortoise ( i know they get huge, but i have time to build an outside enclosure, also suitable for winter), a Cherry Head red foot tortoise, and finally, if all else fails, i wouldn't mind a Golden Greek . Please, any advice would be appreciated.



I'm am recently new to owning a tortoise. i opted for the Russian because of there size and durability. i originally want a red root but for the size of my apartment it just would be fair to keep a red foot seeing as they grow to be about 12-16". My Russian tortoise Rex is awesome though and im thoroughly glad i chose him. Do you research and think of all the possible outcome and then make your choice. I'm sure it will be the right one for you.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Ethan D said:
> 
> 
> > i like the look of ibera greeks and red foots, but i am nervous of greeks due to the fact that they hibernate.
> ...



oh ok, phew, had me worried lol, i still like the look of red foots, and since its the only one i have personally interacted with, i have to say that for being a shy species, they are very personable.


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm also very impressed on how much research you are doing.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

Scoffy20 said:


> Ethan D said:
> 
> 
> > I am new to this forum, and hopefully, soon to be new at tortoise keeping. I would like some opinions on what to get. I know of the greeks and russians, but i would like something a little bigger, and with a bigger personality. I don't live in a high humidity environment, and i do have winters. i would like to keep the tortoise inside, and take it outside on hot summer days. I have narrowed it down to a Leopard Tortoise, a Sulcatta Tortoise ( i know they get huge, but i have time to build an outside enclosure, also suitable for winter), a Cherry Head red foot tortoise, and finally, if all else fails, i wouldn't mind a Golden Greek . Please, any advice would be appreciated.
> ...



Nice! i would get a russian, but i hear they are very nervous, but can be rewarding pets . Enjoy him lol he will be with you for quite some time


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 11, 2012)

Russians are typically one of the most fearless tortoises out there. Redfoots for the most part are not shy at all. Those are two species that I would actually put very high on a personality list.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Russians are typically one of the most fearless tortoises out there. Redfoots for the most part are not shy at all. Those are two species that I would actually put very high on a personality list.



yup lol, like i said i held one and interacted with one today and he was awesome, so, pretty much i have to make a choice between a (Cherry Head) Red Foot, and an Ibera Greek


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 11, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> Eweezyfosheezy said:
> 
> 
> > Russians are typically one of the most fearless tortoises out there. Redfoots for the most part are not shy at all. Those are two species that I would actually put very high on a personality list.
> ...



Both great pets!!! You really cant go wrong with either one. But in my opinion the iberas are more of a first tortoise. I saw earlier you were thinking about getting one from tortoise supply and that is a great choice. He takes care of his torotises and his customers. But there are many other breeders with Iberas and cherrys here on the forum. Take your time on your decision because your tortoise will be with you for your lifetime if taken care of properly.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, the indoor inclosure for either one would be 6.5 ft X 3.7 ft X 2 ft, and i could make a bigger one if needed, but that would be the " bigger cage, and do you know any Cherry Head or Ibera breeders on here? i would like to talk to them


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 11, 2012)

Thats a huge indoor enclosure. I wouldnt go that big until it is an adult/subadult. You want to be able to really keep control of your temps for a baby tortoise and the bigger the cage the harder it is. I really dont want to leave anyone out but I know N2Torts has some cherrys available. GBtortoises might have some baby iberas right now but I dont know. Other than that I cant think of anyone at the top of my head with those types of babies available right now.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

Cool man thanks, i'll write that down, and when i am ready to buy, look them up, or lok for a breeder in either of the forums sections


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 11, 2012)

No problem. Good luck on the search!!!!


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you, and when i get him i'll be sure to post pics, maybe a vid of me unboxing him, but i won't be able to do enclosure pics unless u want bad quality phone pics lol


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 11, 2012)

Please do so. Everyone on this forum wants more pics of torts.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Please do so. Everyone on this forum wants more pics of torts.



Cool, i'll probably do the enclosure and him in it, but i will have to buffer the pic so it isn't as bad as i know it will be lol, and if i do an unboxing video, i wonder how to post that here?


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 11, 2012)

I have no idea how to do videos. I tried to use tiny pic but it stretches the video out too much and makes it crappy quality.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

I could always upload to youtube and link it, or try and change the video quality to higher pixels, while lowering the dimensions and post it here


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 11, 2012)

Both of those will probably work.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

i hope, i am going to start my hatchling off in a 30 gal aquarium, everyone says not to use them, but i think it will be fine for a week or two until i get him a cement tub, and then eventually when he is an adult, i will get him the large vision tub for his home


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 11, 2012)

Look into waterland tubs as well. This is what I use for hatchlings when inside http://www.lowes.com/pd_314139-6189...gallon+rubbermaid&pl=1&currentURL=&facetInfo=


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Look into waterland tubs as well. This is what I use for hatchlings when inside http://www.lowes.com/pd_314139-6189...gallon+rubbermaid&pl=1&currentURL=&facetInfo=



yup, not everyone may know it, but lowes and home depot have everything FOR everything lol and pretty good prices for a 50 gal storage, walmart rubbermaid is like 25$ for a 50 gal


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 11, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> i like the look of ibera greeks and red foots, but i am nervous of greeks due to the fact that they hibernate.



They don't have to be hibernated...just keep 'em warm and keep feeding them...I've kept tortoises for a bit over 38 years, and have never hibernated any. It's absolutely optional.

As for size, Iberians get to about 6" (M) to 10" (F), with eastern Hermann's slightly larger, and Russians slightly smaller. Marginateds get up to 14" (F), 11" (M), but most are somewhat smaller.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 11, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Ethan D said:
> 
> 
> > i like the look of ibera greeks and red foots, but i am nervous of greeks due to the fact that they hibernate.
> ...



Thanks for the info!, i am pretty solid between redfoots and iberas, don't know which one yet though


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Jul 12, 2012)

Btw, good luck and well im surprised at how many replies youve gotten haha you set the record in my opinion for a newcomer, i only a got around 12 replies when i was new haha but everyones in on this post  but yea good luck once a again and i hope all goes well, i cant wait to see your unboxing and your tort


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 12, 2012)

NinjaTortoises said:


> Btw, good luck and well im surprised at how many replies youve gotten haha you set the record in my opinion for a newcomer, i only a got around 12 replies when i was new haha but everyones in on this post  but yea good luck once a again and i hope all goes well, i cant wait to see your unboxing and your tort



lol thanks , and neither can I, only thing is, i know that once i get one, i'll want more lol


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Jul 12, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> NinjaTortoises said:
> 
> 
> > Btw, good luck and well im surprised at how many replies youve gotten haha you set the record in my opinion for a newcomer, i only a got around 12 replies when i was new haha but everyones in on this post  but yea good luck once a again and i hope all goes well, i cant wait to see your unboxing and your tort
> ...



Thats how i ended up with a 4th one lol but im glad because its was a great choice


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 12, 2012)

NinjaTortoises said:


> Ethan D said:
> 
> 
> > NinjaTortoises said:
> ...



Nice lol, thing is, i already live in a zoo, lol, and when i get a little cute baby tortoise my idiot brain will ay to me, tortoises are like potato chips, you can't have just one, and it's downhill from there lol, it already happened to me with my beardies


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Jul 12, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> NinjaTortoises said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan D said:
> ...



Well its not always a bad thing, but most imortantly, you have to be ready for their care, i feel like i rescued 4 tortoises, because they couldve gone to a worse home where they would probably end up dead the first year because of improper care


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 12, 2012)

Good point, i am going to choose the tortoise best suited for my climate indoors and out, Cherry Heads i would have to sustain some humidity, but thats not too bad, Ibera's are pretty much nothing to change except maybe increase temps, and as far as i know from leopards, the same as Iberas, but all the torts as babies from what i have read from tom have to have high humidity and 80-90 temps for a good smooth shell


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Jul 12, 2012)

Trust me, smooth shell and its health is what you should focus on 100% whichever tortoise you get, just make sure you read its care sheet on here and you wont fail


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 13, 2012)

NinjaTortoises said:


> Trust me, smooth shell and its health is what you should focus on 100% whichever tortoise you get, just make sure you read its care sheet on here and you wont fail



Cool, like i said i am leaning more towards cherry heads, but leopards aren't out of the question and neither are greeks, but what is pulling me away from leopards is from what i have read on here, they are very timid (Babcocki family), and they pyramid very easily, which would make me feel like i am a horrible caretaker.


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Jul 13, 2012)

Hah yea if its going to be hard go with the second best  i would


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 13, 2012)

NinjaTortoises said:


> Hah yea if its going to be hard go with the second best  i would



thats wat i am going to do  just have to convince the people i live with that torts don't smell lol.


----------



## NinjaTortoises (Jul 13, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> thats wat i am going to do  just have to convince the people i live with that torts don't smell lol.



Lol show them the thread hah


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 13, 2012)

NinjaTortoises said:


> Ethan D said:
> 
> 
> > thats wat i am going to do  just have to convince the people i live with that torts don't smell lol.
> ...



Probably will, but my ma is a little, how do i say....... strong-willed lol. I have a while to convince her, but she really wants me to get a tegu or sav, but i would prefer a tortoise, they live longer, and are awesome animals lol ,


----------



## austinSOLO (Jul 13, 2012)

if you get a red foot you should plant a lot of mini trees that stand a couple feet tall but all the branches are higher so the red foot could walk under the tree. but then plant a lot of them, along with other tropical plants if you can. and then use dirt or something for substrate, then if you can again, put a lot of dead leaves all over the ground in the enclosure. since nebraska gets hot, it would be warm, but humid under the trees and the leaves would keep moisture  also just use a sprinkler or something when you need to


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 13, 2012)

austinSOLO said:


> if you get a red foot you should plant a lot of mini trees that stand a couple feet tall but all the branches are higher so the red foot could walk under the tree. but then plant a lot of them, along with other tropical plants if you can. and then use dirt or something for substrate, then if you can again, put a lot of dead leaves all over the ground in the enclosure. since nebraska gets hot, it would be warm, but humid under the trees and the leaves would keep moisture  also just use a sprinkler or something when you need to



yup, but i can't really put him outside lol, our neighborhood is full of dogs, and people can see in our backyard really easy, and i don't want him to get stolen


----------



## ielvinsburrows (Jul 17, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> If i were to buy a tortoise i would buy it from Tortoise Supply . com, and i don't know if they have south african leopards, but i could check, and i have heard of hermans  i also hear they are excellent pets, but for me, i like the mid sized tortoises, or the really colorful ones, like the golden greek. i have researched all 4 animals for about a month, and i just don't know which to choose :/



I got my hermann from tortoisesupply last week. Don't do it. I love my little guy, but after the fact I've heard some bad things about them. 
Try tortoiseyard or lllreptile
Rescues are always good too but if you want a hatchling check those out


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 17, 2012)

ielvinsburrows said:


> Ethan D said:
> 
> 
> > If i were to buy a tortoise i would buy it from Tortoise Supply . com, and i don't know if they have south african leopards, but i could check, and i have heard of hermans  i also hear they are excellent pets, but for me, i like the mid sized tortoises, or the really colorful ones, like the golden greek. i have researched all 4 animals for about a month, and i just don't know which to choose :/
> ...



Florida Herps and Underground Reptiles are where i have bought all my snakes and lizards, they have great selections of tortoises too , what bad things have you heard about tortoise supply? i haven't heard one.


----------



## emmalaub (Jul 17, 2012)

I believe the best is the Russian they have big personalities and there small and don't mind to be held


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 17, 2012)

emmalaub said:


> I believe the best is the Russian they have big personalities and there small and don't mind to be held



Leopards Have Personalities, and stay somewhat small, 10-16" some bigger depending on subspecies and they look amazing XD


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 17, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> emmalaub said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the best is the Russian they have big personalities and there small and don't mind to be held
> ...



 I would never consider Leopards as even somewhat small.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 17, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Ethan D said:
> 
> 
> > emmalaub said:
> ...



Size of a large watermelon


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 17, 2012)

Living in Nebraska, I would vote Cherryhead from your list.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 17, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Living in Nebraska, I would vote Cherryhead from your list.



i would too, we have a nice humid environment, even when it is 100+ degrees


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 17, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > Living in Nebraska, I would vote Cherryhead from your list.
> ...



That's why the corn grows so good.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 17, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Ethan D said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui said:
> ...



lol so i've been told, too bad we haven't had rain in over a month and a half :/


----------



## ielvinsburrows (Jul 17, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> Florida Herps and Underground Reptiles are where i have bought all my snakes and lizards, they have great selections of tortoises too , what bad things have you heard about tortoise supply? i haven't heard one.



I've just heard there r often sick torts but my tort is great. They were a little rude when I asked for some advice but I do love my tort just having some beginner tort parenting issues


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 17, 2012)

ielvinsburrows said:


> Ethan D said:
> 
> 
> > Florida Herps and Underground Reptiles are where i have bought all my snakes and lizards, they have great selections of tortoises too , what bad things have you heard about tortoise supply? i haven't heard one.
> ...



lol, i do remember reading somewhere on their site to not ask any care ?'s because it was all already listed on their site  but they do have some good prices, although LLL has cherryheads for 20$ cheaper :/


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 17, 2012)

Have you checked out Allegra's?


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 17, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Have you checked out Allegra's?



never heard of them.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 17, 2012)

SHE is just one of the very best Cherryhead breeders around in my humble opinion. She's moving or perhaps has by now. I don't know what if anything she nay still have for sale, but this was I think her last ad:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Moving-sale-3-cherries-for-350-shipped#axzz20uRQ7lJe


----------

